# 2006 Scott CR1...Looking for info on this Scott bike



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking for info on this bike other than the Scott website..here is a photo I found with others help...Looking to hear how the Scotts ride,handle,coner and climb....


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

*Scott CR1*

Howdy. I actually had my first try of a CR1 today. Test ride from a shop. I am currently riding a Orbea Onix. I cannnot believe how different they are. The cr1 is really stiff in a good way. Very light, comfortable, fantastic up hills and tracks in a straight line downhill. Would have to say is the best bike I have ridden. I am looking to buy next week.Have a real shortage of bikes in Australia at moment, but can get a frame. ( team issue) Buy it. Good Luck.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 Scott CR1..test ride*

Well I went out and test rode a CR1 Pro today. The bike rides smoother than the Trek 5.2 I had before, smoother than any bike I have ridden before for that matter. Great power transfer and steers like a dream. Where I rode is flat so no climbing. Monday I will be ordering my 2006 Scott CR1 Pro..only thing is I am not sure if I want to upgrade the stock wheels...Any thoughts?


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

The bike I test rode had the Mavic Equippe, which felt good,, But I could only imagine what my Fulcrum 1`s will feel like . If I where you I would upgrade. Get my frame built on Wednesday. Team Issue. Cant wait. Good Luck.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*2006 Scitt CR1 Pro*

Well I just ordered my CR1 Pro...the dealer said I should have it by this weekend...I went with the no brainer upgrade on the wheels...upgraded to Mavic Inc. Ksyrium SSC SL 3 the 2006 version for only $160.00...I can't wait till this weekend...I will post some photos when I get it


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Good choice. you will be glad you did upgrade. Look forward to the pictures. Good luck.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*New bike*

Phots of my new Scott


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

*Scott CR1*



markaz said:


> Phots of my new Scott


 Looks great. How do you like it? They are great bikes. I have had my one for about 2 weeks , could`nt be happier. All the best.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*New bike*

I could not be happier.....


----------



## Luis Garzon (Jul 12, 2009)

*Scott Cr1*

I have had my Scott CR1 with Campy Centaur triple. I'm not a good climber. My legs are short and I weight lift so I am 196 pounds. I want to get back down to 175. I love my bike. It has a great ride. I added carbon bars and they made for a much smother ride. I think mine are Specialized and so is my seat. This was the bike in the Tour de France when they wouldn't allow the 880 gram bike in. I think it is 2006. Great bike. My old bike was a De Rosa with full Campy record. It was TSX. I still have the frame and when times get better I will rebuild it. So I know a good bike. The Scott allows me to climb and that is a bonus I need.


----------

